# New Westgate Owner



## drk (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,  I'm DRK, and I'm new to this forum.  Thank you, in advance, for any feedback provided.

I just bought a Timeshare for $18,000.  Here is the description:

Location:  Westgate Town Center

1.  Two bedroom lockup with in-room jacuzzi
2.  Every other year--1 week usage 
3.  2 week usage yearly with Interval
4.  In Building 5800 with view of Disney World fireworks
5.  $800 maintenance every other year
6.  Year-round float

Is this a decent value?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2014)

yikes...hopefully you just purchased it within a very short time and you are still within your rescission period.

read these two articles asap:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/did_i_get_a_good_deal_on_my_new_timeshare.htm

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


welcome to TUG, you just saved $18,000 dollars.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 17, 2014)

No. Rescind. The contract and instructions are in a hidden Velcro flap inside the binder you got. You can buy much more for much less $$ at resale, not that you should have anything to do with wastegate. They are thieves and liars. Look through the thread under Buying, Selling, renting on rescinding Westgate. Towards the end, there are the addresses and some letter templates to get it done. Write the letter, send it, stay off the phone with them, then read, learn, save thousands.

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## drk (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2014)

note that this timeshare regularly sells for just a few dollars (literally, a few dollars as in its given away) on the resale market.


----------



## drk (Oct 17, 2014)

If one of the owners is a non-US resident, does the rescission letter have to be sent/postmarked from his country of residence?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 17, 2014)

drk said:


> If one of the owners is a non-US resident, does the rescission letter have to be sent/postmarked from his country of residence?



You must rescind according to the instructions.  Read them and follow them exactly (i.e. if is says to use U.S. Mail, don't FedEx, etc.). 

It is highly unlikely that the requirements for rescission will change based on your residence; the required notice will be by a method that you can do here.


----------



## drk (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## drk (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you, folks, for taking the time out of your schedule to enable us to correct our impulsive mistakes.


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 17, 2014)

drk said:


> 1.  Two bedroom *lockup* with...
> 
> Is this a decent value?



You'll feel like you're in "lockup" if you don't rescind.  :rofl:

And no, this is by no means "decent value".


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 17, 2014)

It all sounds very nice.  But some of the benefits aren't as nice as they seem- for example if you have a float week they can't guarantee you will be in a building that you can see the fireworks.  The Interval bonus weeks will have limited availability especially if you need to travel during the summer or during holiday weeks.  Westgate makes it very difficult to sell.

A lot of people buy on impulse everyday but luckily you found this site while you can still undo what you did.  

If you take your time you will be able to find something even better for 1/3 or less than what you paid.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 17, 2014)

drk said:


> If one of the owners is a non-US resident, does the rescission letter have to be sent/postmarked from his country of residence?


No, but be sure that all parties who signed the contract also sign the rescission letter.


----------



## theo (Oct 17, 2014)

*Time is of the essence...*



Karen G said:


> ...be sure that all parties who signed the contract also sign the rescission letter.



...and be sure that the rescission letter bearing signature(s) of all parties gets *postmarked* within the applicable state law rescission period.  It doesn't much matter when Westgate actually receives your rescission letter, but the actual postmark date of that rescission letter is critically important. Save any and all proof of postmark date materials issued to you for potential future reference. 

Do not delay; if you snooze, you lose. *Not* becoming a Westgate owner is likely one of the smartest things that you will ever do. Congratulations.


----------



## drk (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks, folks, for the great advice!

I definitely WON'T be snoozing on this!


----------



## drk (Oct 18, 2014)

*Westgate Rescission*

Hi guys,

Thanks again, in advance, for your input

Would I send the rescission letter to their corporate headquarters, where they are called "Central Florida Investments?"

or their address in Ocoee, FL?

or Town Center itself?

Or, perhaps, all three?

Also:

Do I have to return the contents of the briefcase which they provided me?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 18, 2014)

drk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks again, in advance, for your input
> 
> ...



The correct address will be in the rescission instructions.  Perhaps someone else knows which address for certain, but you need to make absolutely certain you do this this right.  Don't call Westgate for clarification; they will mislead and perhaps misinform you to induce you to err.

They will charge you an absurd amount for the briefcase and contents if you don't return them (which you should also), but it is far, far more important to cancel the contract correctly.


----------



## drk (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 18, 2014)

You can add a line in the rescission letter to the effect that materials will be sent back in a separate mailing and then you can send them back in the least expensive manner possible.


----------



## theo (Oct 18, 2014)

*Tick tock...*



drk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks again, in advance, for your input
> 
> ...



*By law*, rescission (cancellation) instructions must be provided, in writing, right at the time of contract execution. Those rescission rights and instructions may be conveniently buried within a 'hidden pocket' in your binder, according to reports from other unfortunate Westgate almost-buyers. That aside: 

1. The correct address to use to rescind a FL Westgate purchase is the Westgate corporate address in Ocoee, FL. There is no point (nor any validity) in sending anything to the resort address, since the rescission is processed at the corporate level. The complete and correct street address in Ocoee, FL can be easily found right here on TUG if you don't have it, by merely conducting a search of old Westgate posts. Anything sent to the resort could (and very well might) somehow fail to get forwarded on, or even just conveniently "disappear". I wouldn't put *anything* past Westgate, although even those weasels are loathe to openly defy the law. They might (...and they do) routinely lie, exaggerate, misrepresent and obfuscate --- but it would be legal and financial suicide for them to overtly defy the law and they most certainly realize that fact. 

2. If you do not return the "owner materials", Westgate can (and will) lawfully withhold $50 from your refund for failing to do so.  Is that junk worth $50 to you? Likely not --- but the more important and immediate task at hand is to get the rescission letter written, signed by all parties who signed the contract, *postmarked* and en route to the Ocoee corporate office address within the rescission period (for a developer-direct timeshare purchase in Florida, the rescission period under Florida law is unusually long at 10 days; it's as few as 3 days in a handful of U.S. states and it's 5-7 days in most others).


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 18, 2014)

OP, I am out and about and just on a small tablet, but under the 'Buying, Selling, Renting' Furum, a thread called Rescinding a Westgate Purchase, the last page, post 261 has a nice template for a rescission letter, and the correct address.

You should have already put it in the mail by this time, so get a move on before it costs you dearly.

Jim


----------



## drk (Oct 18, 2014)

My nephew-in-law lives in Trinidad.  I am scanning the letter.  He has to sign, then scan and email the letter back to me.  All will be done on Monday, the 8th day after we bought the timeshare.

Again, thanks for your excellent advice.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 19, 2014)

drk said:


> My nephew-in-law lives in Trinidad.  I am scanning the letter.  He has to sign, then scan and email the letter back to me.  All will be done on Monday, the 8th day after we bought the timeshare.
> 
> Again, thanks for your excellent advice.



If it were me I'd just sign his name the way he signed the contract, may not be legal or right but if there is any delay in getting it from him you might consider it.


----------



## drk (Oct 19, 2014)

*Rescission Letter*

You folks comprise a great website.

Would you mind taking a look at the letter I wrote, and would you please provide feedback.

Thanks in advance.

Westgate Resorts, Inc.
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd.
Ocoee, FL 34761
(407) 355-1000

October 19, 2014

To Whom It May Concern:

We want to cancel, immediately, our contract with Westgate Town Center/Westgate Resorts, Inc. to purchase a timeshare interest in Westgate Town Center.  The Contact/Account # is xxxxxxxx.  We are
exercising our legal right ro cancel this contract.  We expect a full refund, via the credit card whose number ends in ****, of US xxxx This includes the down payment of US$ xxx, closing costs of xxx, and the Interval International dues of xx  Please do not make any additional charges to our credit card.  Please confirm our legal rescission in writing.

Pursuant to Section 721.07(06). Florida Statutes, we are entitled to ten (10) calendar days after the date we signed the contract (C/A# xxxxx), signed on October 13, 2014), to rescind (cancel) any timeshare contract that we have entered into.  Therefore, we are notifying you in writing, as required by the above-mentioned Florida Statute, that we are hereby cancelling our contract to purchase a timeshare interest in your property known as Westgate Town Center, 7700 Westgate Blvd, Kissimmee, FL 34747.

Due to the cancellation, we expect that a total of USxxxx will, immediately upon receipt of this letter, be credited onto the credit card ending in ****.

CC of this letter will be sent by CertifiedMail, Return Receipt Requested, to:

Westgate Resorts, LTD
7700 Westgate Blvd
Kissimmee, FL 34747

To clarify and confirm one more time, we want to cancel our timeshare contract immediately.  The C/A # is xxxxxxxxx.  Please provide us with a written response showing you have received this letter within the rescission period to our addresses on file.

Thank you for your time and consideration in this matter.

Sincerely yours,

xxxxxxx  -  Signature

xxxxxxx -   Signature


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks good ... now get it into the postal mail -- certified return receipt at 8:30 AM tomorrow and a copy regular mail .... do NOT wait to do it; you could get hit by a truck. 

And if that means taking the day off from work, it will be far cheaper than owning THAT timeshare FOREVER.


----------



## drk (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks again for your efforts!


----------



## drk (Oct 19, 2014)

I forgot to mention:  All I got is a deed; I didn't get a notification of the possibility of rescission, nor any instructions pertaining to rescission.  

Is the account number the same as the contract number?  The account number is on the "deed."

I didn't get most of the closing documents. I didn't find this out until today, when I received my partner's briefcase.

Thanks again


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 19, 2014)

It's in a HIDDEN Compartment inside the front cover of the binder

 Tells you the credibility of who you are dealing with


----------



## theo (Oct 20, 2014)

*Tick tock...*



drk said:


> I forgot to mention:  All I got is a deed; I didn't get a notification of the possibility of rescission, nor any instructions pertaining to rescission.
> 
> Is the account number the same as the contract number?  The account number is on the "deed."
> 
> I didn't get most of the closing documents. I didn't find this out until today, when I received my partner's briefcase.



The single most important detail right now is to get the rescission letter written, signed by all parties involved --- and *postmarked in time*. Don't get bogged down with or distracted by whatever you got (or didn't get) from Westgate for documentation. You certainly know the exact date you purchased and you certainly know exactly where you purchased. Your letter of rescission need only reference those pertinent details in order to adequately identify the contract / purchase you are rescinding. 

Use whatever contract / account number you have, but get that signed rescission letter postmarked and *GONE*! Use certified mail in order to obtain a date-stamped receipt / proof of postmark. The only critical error you can make now is failing to meet the rescission deadline provided and available to you under applicable Florida law.

P.S. I doubt that whatever it is that you received and currently have in possession is actually a valid deed, since a deed would first have to be recorded in the applicable County before being legally valid --- recording and return after recording generally takes a few weeks. Again however, that detail doesn't really matter at all right now; just provide a photocopy (*not* the original) of *whatever* that document is, along with your letter of rescission to Westgate corporate offices in Ocoee, FL.


----------



## drk (Oct 20, 2014)

*Got Everything Together!*

Yep...Got everything together:  Letter, Deed.

I'm sending all out today, the 8th day.

Thanks again.


----------



## drk (Oct 20, 2014)

*I sent the letter*

Hi folks,

I sent the letter:   Certified, Return Receipt Requested.

If they don't "receive" the letter, or if don't refund the down payment, what would be my next recourse?

Do lawyers in Florida take these sorts of cases on contingency?

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## theo (Oct 20, 2014)

drk said:


> I sent the letter:   Certified, Return Receipt Requested.
> 
> If they don't "receive" the letter, or if don't refund the down payment, what would be my next recourse?
> 
> ...



Relax. You've done what is required to rescind; the law is on your side and you're not going to need to hire or pay any lawyers. Even the slimy "Weasels of Westgate" do not dare to openly defy state law --- and the Florida Attorney General's office always has the timeshare industry in FL within view somewhere on its' radar screen. 
Your rescission will be (i.e., *must* be) appropriately processed and full refund will be (i.e., *must* be) be issued to you.  Westgate simply has *no* other choice or option.

Rest assured that your contract will be cancelled and your refund will be issued, but also understand and accept that it *could* (lawfully) take up to 45 days before you actually have that deposit refund in your hands. More realistically, refund issuance will probably take just about a month.

P.S. You may very well soon get phone calls from Westgate, desperately trying to salvage the transaction. *Don't* talk to them --- *don't* answer or return their calls. 
Any telephone conversation on a contract matter is legally meaningless anyhow; let your signed rescission do *all* of the talking for you on this matter from now on.


----------



## drk (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks again.  Have a nice day.


----------



## memphispat (Oct 23, 2014)

*Values of timeshare*

Almost 20 years ago we were an original owner at the Royal Islander in Cancun.  After negotiating with the sales staff we purchased our unit for about half the original asking price.

We were very fortunate that the Islander has been maintained and lived up to every statement and expectation, and, we didn't even know about TUG at that time.  As I said, we were fortunate.  

Since that time we have stayed at a number of timeshare resorts and even sat through their "brief" presentations, but only after checking them out through TUG.  Going in with advance information has helped us resist each and every one of their "wonderful" offers, even walking out in the middle of one pitch just because we could.

Fortunately for you TUG was there to give you direction and salvage what would have been an unpleasant experience.  Kudos to TUG and no I don't work for them, just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last week

Memphis Pat


----------



## drk (Oct 23, 2014)

*I have proof*

I have proof that the rescission letter was received by Westgate in Ocoee.

I think I'm home free.

Yes, I am fortunate that I signed on to TUG!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2014)

drk said:


> I have proof that the rescission letter was received by Westgate in Ocoee.
> 
> I think I'm home free.
> 
> Yes, I am fortunate that I signed on to TUG!



This is all good. It really doesn't matter in the overall scheme of things WHEN they receive your letter. What matters is WHEN you sent it. I agree, it appears you are free of the clutches of Siegel's evil minions. Now, don't answer the phone from unknown numbers for the next 45 days.

Glad you found us, and if timeshare still interests you, stick around, read the forums that interest you. Rent in different systems a few times, and when/if it feels right, buy resale.

Welcome!

Jim


----------

